# Marathounda



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi is there anyone on this site that stays in marathounda, have seen a nice house there but have been put off by the fact that there is a pig farm close by, can anyone give me any information on this please, ilaneut to paphos in 2 weeks going to rent to start with, but will looking for somewhere to buy.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

samtico said:


> Hi is there anyone on this site that stays in marathounda, have seen a nice house there but have been put off by the fact that there is a pig farm close by, can anyone give me any information on this please, ilaneut to paphos in 2 weeks going to rent to start with, but will looking for somewhere to buy.


Hi Samtico,

We live in Konia just below Marathounda and to be honest we get the smell from the pig farm here when the wind blows in certain directions.
I think it will depend exactly where in marathounda you will be as the pig farm is below the village so certain areas will not get the smell from it.

Regards Veronica


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

the house is in old marathounda village if this helps, is the smell really bad or just on some days when windy etc?


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Samtico,
> 
> We live in Konia just below Marathounda and to be honest we get the smell from the pig farm here when the wind blows in certain directions.
> I think it will depend exactly where in marathounda you will be as the pig farm is below the village so certain areas will not get the smell from it.
> ...


Is there a school in marathounda? That house is in old marathounda so i dont know if that is higher up. Do you know what age kids start high school in cyprus as i know they are later starting primary school?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

samtico said:


> Is there a school in marathounda? That house is in old marathounda so i dont know if that is higher up. Do you know what age kids start high school in cyprus as i know they are later starting primary school?


I dont know if there is a school in Marathounda but there is one in Konia which I know has english children in it.
The old village is higher than the pig farm but to be honest I dont know whether they get the smell there or not. It will depend which side of the hill you are on.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

My in-laws have their house in Marathounda - for 15 years now. It is on a road below the old taverna that is there. I rarely smell anything when we are there. Our house is in Mandria which is surrounded by fields - when they work the fields the manure stench is VERY strong. I think anywhere there are fields or animals close by there is a possibilty of catching the unfortunate stench. Having said this, my in-laws have been very happy with their home in Marathounda, great views and close to town.
As for the school, my young brother-in-law never attended in Marathouda. He did go to the school in Konia for awhile but ultimately ended up in a private school.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think no matter where you live in Cyprus there are smells to contend with at times.
In town the old sewage system often stinks in places, in the villages you have farm smells and then there is the main tip which stinks to high heaven in the summer.
After a while you just stop noticing the smells. As I said we get a smell from the pig farm at marathounda down in Konia but only on days when the wind blows from a certain direction. Even then we no longer find it as unpleasant as we did (our noses must be becoming immune to it )

Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I think no matter where you live in Cyprus there are smells to contend with at times.
> In town the old sewage system often stinks in places, in the villages you have farm smells and then there is the main tip which stinks to high heaven in the summer.
> After a while you just stop noticing the smells. As I said we get a smell from the pig farm at marathounda down in Konia but only on days when the wind blows from a certain direction. Even then we no longer find it as unpleasant as we did (our noses must be becoming immune to it )
> 
> Veronica


I remember thinking 'Cyprus stinks!' when I first moved over - there is an unfortanate combination of reliance on cess pits and soakaways for household sewage and steamingly hot summer temperatures. When folk are having a 'pump out' of their facilities, it does smell worse than a pig farm (and I should know as I used to work on a pig farm in Chelmsford). I think these olfactory disadvantages are mitigated by the aromas of cocunut sun tan lotion, souvlaki fougou roasts and open air ovens. After a while (like the shock of bins for loo paper) you just get on with it and accept the reality of living in a great climate, great food, healthy attitudes (to most things) but infrastructures that are a bit tatty around the edges.

I would check out the direction of the wind near the pig farm though!


----------

